# mon disque dur externe n'apparait pas sur le bureau



## pecege (30 Novembre 2008)

&#65532;Bonjour !

 j'utilise un Ipod comme disque dur externe, et ce jour, après un débranchement un peu rapide, lorsque je branche cet Ipod sur mon mac, il n'apparait pas sur le bureau. Mais, lorsque je lance l'utilitaire de disque, il  apparait et l'utilitaire précise qu'aucune réparation n'a été nécessaire: comment faire pour lui permettre d'apparaître à nouveau sur le bureau et d'accéder aux fichiers qu'il contient?

Si vous avez une solution, je suis preneur!
Avec mes remerciements,

Bonne Journée à toutes et tous,

Pecege.


----------



## anneee (30 Novembre 2008)

bonjour

vérifie dans les préférences Finder: dd externe doit être coché

sinon, j'ai déjà solutionné un problème équivalent en passant un coup d'onyx 

bon we


----------



## pecege (30 Novembre 2008)

Merci de la réponse rapide!

DD ext est bien coché, ds les pref du finder.

je vais essayer Onyx, merci bien!

PECEGE.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2008)

voir AUSSI si utilitaire disque le voit


----------



## anneee (30 Novembre 2008)

pecege a dit:


> &#65532;u. Mais, lorsque je lance l'utilitaire de disque, il  apparait et l'utilitaire précise qu'aucune réparation n'a été nécessaire: comment faire pour lui permettre d'apparaître à nouveau sur le bureau et d'accéder aux fichiers qu'il contient?





pascalformac a dit:


> voir AUSSI si utilitaire disque le voit


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2008)

oops
---
et par ailleurs je dirai aussi 
tester sur une autre session

( je verifie , ca pas été dit)


----------



## boninmi (30 Novembre 2008)

Quand tu es dans Utilitaire Disque et qu'il apparaît (dans Utilitaire Disque mais pas sur le bureau si je comprends bien), le bouton "Monter" est-il actif ? Si oui, le cliquer.


----------



## pecege (9 Décembre 2008)

même en cliquant sur " monter" il ne monte pas....


----------



## zacromatafalgar (9 Décembre 2008)

Salut,

Il n'apparaît pas dans le menu _Aller_ du Finder ?

Essaye de lancer le script suivant en remplaçant _nomIpod_ par le nom de ton iPod, veille à bien conserver les guillemets ainsi que les 2 points superposés ) à la fin du nom.


```
tell application "System Events" to set visible of disk "nomIpod:" to true
```


----------



## pecege (10 Décembre 2008)

mais merci du tuyau.

comment faire pour utiliser la ligne de commande que tu me suggères? ( j'ai déjà vu faire, mais n'ai jamais pratiqué moi-même, utilisateur de base que je suis...)

Merci en tout cas de m'avoir lu et répondu,
bien cordialement,

Pecege.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Décembre 2008)

tu peux avoir ca dans un coin en permanence

construis un Applescript
tu copies colles ce que l'excellent hiboux t'as donné

Ainsi tu n'auras pas à rentrer la commande à la main
tu n'auras qu'à cliquer le fichier du script


----------

